# Normal Cory behaviour???



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello, I recently added three Corydoras Sterbai into my 60L tank, I've never kept cories before. Two of the them spend their time zooming up and down and around the glass, apparently obsessed with their own reflections(??), I haven't seen them stop this behaviour even to eat. The other one joins them sometimes but tends to go solo and spends more time doing what I thought cories did - looking for food on the bottom of the tank.

I think these guys are really cool, with great personalities, I'm just concerned whether this is normal behaviour? Is this just their way of settling in? Do they think their reflections are other fish? Would getting a couple more help? I know it is ideal to keep at least five but I don't really think I have enough floorspace as I also have a male and female adult bristlenose (although they hardly ever come out of hiding, being old and somewhat lazy these days) whom the cories don't seem to mind at all.

Water parameters are fine and there is plenty of driftwood, plants, swimming space, and hiding places for them. Substrate is fine, smooth gravel. I have been attemting to feed them sinking pellets and bloodworms, but not much as they don't seem very interested. They've been in the tank for three days only, they came from a reputable fish specialty store and seem healthy in appearance.

Are my cories normal?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Lara,
Your cories are normal. That is typical behaviour for them. I'm sure they'd appreciate a few more friends if you think you have room. Sterbai are great looking cories. I like thier body pattern and the orange fins.
Best of luck with them!


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you. I'm not sure if I have room, I'm not sure how much room they need. I read somewhere that you should allow one square foot of floor space per cory, is that right? If so I'm already being a bit irresponsible. I also wanted to begin cautiously as I didn't know how they would get along with the Bristly's, however the cories aren't at all bothered by the Bristly's, it's possible that the Bristly's are a bit peeved about the cories but it's hard to tell as they are always a bit aloof. I was thinking about getting one or two more Cories if I do have space. There's enough swimming space, just not sure about the actual floor space. 

I also love the Sterbai's, they are very pretty and seem to have a very sweet nature. I chose them as they can take higher temperatures than some other Cories (it gets hot here), and they are very attractive too. I've always wanted some Cories (well at least since I started keeping fish).


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Also, why do you think they do it? Do you think they are trying to make the tank bigger? Is it their reflections they're confused by?


----------

